# Speaker Cabinet Feet



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I am building a pair of cabinets for my jbl 2206's & jbl 2246's that I've had for 8 months in their boxes...lol. I am building the cabinets out of solid mahogany; I would like to find a classy set of legs for them. If I find none I will incorporate them into the cabinet material. 

Any suggestions would be helpful...


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi
I am not sure what you are looking for in a cabinet leg but if you go to Lowes or Rockler I am sure you can find what you need.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi slyons,

When you say speaker "legs" what do you mean? Any pics of an example?
Ikea sells short furniture "legs", but perhaps you mean something more like these "outriggers"?

cheers


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a nice set of feet, would be a better term for the speaker to sit on. One in each corner, typically they are rubber. I am looking for something a bit more inspiring...


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

AJ

The outriggers are nice but I'm looking for something that sits under each corner rather than outside the perimeter of the cabinet.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

slyons said:


> I'm looking for a nice set of feet, would be a better term for the speaker to sit on. One in each corner, typically they are rubber. I am looking for something a bit more inspiring...
> 
> The outriggers are nice but I'm looking for something that sits under each corner rather than outside the perimeter of the cabinet.


Gotcha. Any specific height or thickness/diameter?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Lots here

http://www.cshardware.com/wood-products/wood-carvings/feet.html


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

AJ

I'm open to suggestions. The total cabinet size is approx. 15x15x40


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

http://www.cabinetparts.com/p/peter-meier-levelers-for-cabinets-and-furniture-PMI5521002

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Richelieu-Hardware-3-1-8-in-x-2-3-8-in-X-2-3-8-in-Triangular-Furniture-Feet-BP684010/202212833?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1-1-_-NA-_-202212833-_-N


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Parts Express has what you describe:
http://www.parts-express.com/cat/case-cabinet-feet/648
http://www.parts-express.com/cat/speaker-cabinet-spikes/317


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you have a Lathe? 

I think a nice set of mahogany legs would be nice and different..If wood they could be turned into any decorative shape.. I would also cut a recess into the "Floor End" so that a rubber foot could be mostly hidden by the wood.

If you have a metal lathe I would turn a simple cylinder , with the same recess for a rubber foot, from 1" brass stock... You could either polish the brass or media blast it for a matte finish then clear coat it with lacquer.

I am going to make brass ones for mine


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I took some 2x6 pieces of wood and had them angle cut to about 22 degrees (lengthwise) on 2 sides and then attached them to the bottom of the cabinets. the bottom of the feet are flush with the sides of the cabinet. They are like this when you are looking from the front... 


- / ------- \
/ ---------- \


----------

